# Relatively New To Prepping (Need Help)



## ScPrep (Nov 30, 2013)

I am brand new on this forum and relatively new to prepping and I was looking for some help from the more experienced crowd. I am 15 y/o and live in Upstate SC. I've been prepping for around a year now, but my parents don't have a clue. The reason I haven't told them is that I was watching some Preparedmind101 videos on YouTube and my dad came in and was said, "You don't do any of that stuff do you? People like that are crazy and overly pessimistic." Then left. So I doubt I'd get support from him or his wife. My step dad and mom know and are neutral because they think it's just one of my "teenage phases" and that's fine. But anyway back to what i have. I've got a remington 700 in 30-06, a remington 870, and a ruger .22lr revolver with around 100 rounds for the long guns but about 600 for the .22. I'm looking to upgrade the .22 pistol to a ruger 10/22 but that's later. Food wise I've got around a month of stored food as that's all I can hide without anyone knowing (dehydrated stuff). Water I have enough purification to purify around a couple thousand gallons of water but don't have any stored (space again.) I have numerous bk knives and enough fire starting material to start 200 ish fires but I can always use natural stuff. Shelter I've got a Eureka Solitaire tent and Military Modular Sleep System (MMS). My bug out location is a run down pond house and the 300 acres surrounding it my family owns around 2hrs away, full of deer, turkey, fish etc. I'll be able to drive soon alone when I get my restricted so I can start transporting water and food to the pond house. Sorry for the incredibly long first post, but I wanted any and all suggestions on what I can do to improve my preps. Try not to be overly critical, but be truthful. 
Thanks, Cross.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome young man, from Florida.
Sounds like you are on the right track.
Don't worry about your folks, they will come to you when the time comes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing one swell job for such a young age and by yourself.

You might be limited on financial resources, but what you can certainly do is hard core education. Hunting, gathering, gardening, etc., knowledge is something you can gather. "Innocent" gardening will get you acquainted with the soil.

Oh, and respect your elders. No matter how much they don't understand about this, they are still who they are.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome from Ionia county Michigan. If you are looking out for only your self you have a fantastic start. Hang in their every one has differing ideas on what prepared is.

Seeds for a garden and practice at growing one is dull proper business. Certainly not fantastic like stock piling ammunition. However believe that the early settlers did not have multiple weapons stock piles of ammo a bug out bag and para cord. They had learned knowledge on how to get by with very little. That is the most important prep of all.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome from Minnesota. I wish I had half your sense when I was twice your age!  Great job!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome from Texas.

You have a much better start than the majority of the country. It doesn't look like you can do much more simply because of space. Alterego is correct on seeds. Seeds require little space and are not that expensive. Do some research and find out what grows well in your area. Don't forget about herbs and spices. I would stay away from genetically altered seeds as these are not meant to reproduce. Find Heirloom Seeds. Again do your research as not all companies stating they sell heirloom are actually what they claim.


----------



## ScPrep (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks! and sorry I should know this but what exactly are heirloom seeds?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a good explanation.

What's the Difference Between Hybrid, Heirloom and Genetically Modified Vegetables?


----------



## ScPrep (Nov 30, 2013)

Where can I get heirloom seeds?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome to the group from Arizona.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ScPrep said:


> Where can I get heirloom seeds?


There bunches of places. Some will even let you trade seeds you have for seeds you do not rather than buying them for cash. One place that we have bought a bunch of stuff is:

Southern Exposure Seed Exchange, Saving the Past for the Future

They are very reputable although a bit more expensive than other places. I also noticed that our local home improvement store carried a line of heirloom seeds from Burpee last year. - Go figure...


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

ScPrep said:


> Where can I get heirloom seeds?


This is my favorite seed store: Heirloom Seeds | Baker Creek Heirloom Seed Co

Maybe you could hone skills for self defense and hunting in addition to guns so you have more options, such as archery, trapping, etc.

And welcome!


----------



## ScPrep (Nov 30, 2013)

indie said:


> This is my favorite seed store: Heirloom Seeds | Baker Creek Heirloom Seed Co
> 
> Maybe you could hone skills for self defense and hunting in addition to guns so you have more options, such as archery, trapping, etc.
> 
> And welcome!


I also have a Bear compound bow which I'm proficient out to 40 ish yards to that I didn't mention, 70lb pull so it'll kill just about any animal in North America and are there any self defense classes like Hand to hand combat classes that wouldn't frown upon a 15 year old training there?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not sure but ::clapping:: on the bow!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Several of my children and their spouses realize that prepping is cool and have bug out bags to get to my ranch location when it hits the fan.

For self defense classes there is only ONE that I would recommend

Target Focus Training » Push the boundaries of self-defense and become a master on your own terms.

Everything you need to know about "survival" hand on hand combat that you can learn in a few hours.

Trust me this is the real deal


----------



## ScPrep (Nov 30, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Several of my children and their spouses realize that prepping is cool and have bug out bags to get to my ranch location when it hits the fan.
> 
> For self defense classes there is only ONE that I would recommend
> 
> ...


Does it cost money? I'd rather have a one on one trainer if it costs money. (Limited budget and I want all I can get for the money)


----------



## ScPrep (Nov 30, 2013)

indie said:


> Not sure but ::clapping:: on the bow!


Thanks haha but why?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Bows are great! I just got my first, a traditional longbow and it's a real blast. So naturally I think everyone should have a bow now. :lol:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

ScPrep said:


> Does it cost money? I'd rather have a one on one trainer if it costs money. (Limited budget and I want all I can get for the money)


Anything worth anything cost something, I paid $27 for the entire package, not bad.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Anything worth anything cost something, I paid $27 for the entire package, not bad.


Rancher -

Is that the Tim Larkin book? I downloaded a free copy of it about a month before he started charging for it. I do not know if he updated it and then started charging for it? The one I have is about 250 pages and seems pretty good.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello ScPrep, Welcome from the South East (SC). I'm also in the upstate. 
That is a tough situation to be in, to be 15 and having to take the lead or at least plan for yourself.

Perhaps you could download some of the emergency prep information from the RedCross and FEMA where they tell the public to prep and plan for at least a few weeks in case of natural disaster. Share it with your folks and try to get them to discuss with you why they think it unnecessary to at least plan for a loss of power and other infrastructure.

If you're in town and the power grid goes offline, no power, no city water, sewer will begin backing up (most municipalities require a back-flow stop valve, but older homes may be grandfathered and have none).

No traffic signals, no telephone service (most home phones today require power), no cell phones (cell towers have limited battery backup, about 1 to 2 days). TV and radio stations may have emergency generators to stay on the air but you also need power to receive them.

How are you/they gonna cook with no electricity or inline natural gas? Winter is coming and the southeast is famous for ice storms that snap the power lines, how are you/they going to heat the house? Just bring it up periodically in the normal course of conversation; hey Mom/Dad, if such-and-such happens, how would we do thus?...

Stores keep an average of 3 days of normal sales in stock, the rest is supposed to be in transit which may not come and will cause a panic if and when it does. Whatever you have on hand when catastrophe hits, is what you'll have.

Didn't mean to overload you, but the juices started flowing. Sounds like it's gonna be a tough sell, good luck.

Prepare Your Home & Family | American Red Cross | Family Emergency Kit

Make A Plan | Ready.gov


----------



## ScPrep (Nov 30, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> Hello ScPrep, Welcome from the South East (SC). I'm also in the upstate.
> That is a tough situation to be in, to be 15 and having to take the lead or at least plan for yourself.
> 
> Perhaps you could download some of the emergency prep information from the RedCross and FEMA where they tell the public to prep and plan for at least a few weeks in case of natural disaster. Share it with your folks and try to get them to discuss with you why they think it unnecessary to at least plan for a loss of power and other infrastructure.
> ...


Thanks! And I might try that sounds like it may work or at least put it in the back of their mind


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

You might start looking for some first aid supplies and a first aid and CPR course would be a great idea. You can also start reading Army field manuals, there's a list of downloadable manuals at Full Listing of United States Army Field Manuals some are very useful.

-Infidel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Infidel, I was looking for that earlier and couldn't find it.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Well cross, don't parents will come around


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome from Minnesota. Just don't encourage your folks to watch any of the Doomsday Prepper shows.


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome from IL...you're well on your way. Think about getting some tools, seeds, and utensils to the pond when you get your restricted.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome from Southern Minnesota. You are already to a good start by deciding to prepare. I like the idea of easing your folks into it. If you Dad or Mom only saw Doomsday Preppers or even just heard about them, that's gonna skew thier opinions. Knowledge is something that's real easy to carry. Learn not just about weapons and ammo, etc. But a skill. Tell your folks it's a hobby, which it really is. Even if you container garden, it's showing your folks how great home grown is. And it's a very valuable skill.

Archer is another skill. If SHTF, we may run out of ammo, and I sure don't know how to make gun powder and don't know where to look for components. But I have several bows. They are silent, and can be just as deadly as a gun. 

Leather making, hunting, soap making (especially if you make good smelling soap), wood working with hand tools, etc. Just look at the library under "Self Sufficient Living". My librarian found me 7 books that were just in our library in town, not even checking state wide. Livestock management. Chicken, goat & rabbit raising. Ask for a book or two for Christmas. Use the library. Free, helpful and unlimited (almost) titles.

Good luck. You're doing great so far. 

Oh, and if you have a job, or an allowance, pick up a bag or two of rice and keep it in your dresser drawer. Some bottles of herbs. If you buy one at a time they're around $2.00 each. That will be a good start. A bag of rice at the dollar store is, yup, $1.00.


----------

